# Lake Milton Today



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Just thought I'd share a picture I took today out at Lake Milton. Looks like water is down about 6 - 8 feet. I will be out here working almost everyday for about a month remodeling a house by the shoreline. I am going to throw the kitchen sink at those fish everyday around noon for 15 minutes (lunch break) and I hope some fish are hungry too. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

WickedWalleye said:


> View attachment 298915
> 
> Just thought I'd share a picture I took today out at Lake Milton. Looks like water is down about 6 - 8 feet. I will be out here working almost everyday for about a month remodeling a house by the shoreline. I am going to throw the kitchen sink at those fish everyday around noon for 15 minutes (lunch break) and I hope some fish are hungry too. Will keep you posted.


It is seven feet low


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I imagine Walborn, Deer Creek, Berlin, and then Milton will fill up. Hoping this rain will do it.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

johnboy111711 said:


> I imagine Walborn, Deer Creek, Berlin, and then Milton will fill up. Hoping this rain will do it.


Berlin is 1.78 feet low from summer pool


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah Berlin is almost there! Was out there last evening in the float tube fishing.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Yeah Berlin is almost there! Was out there last evening in the float tube fishing.


Hope it rains....and it gets high!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I am just wanting some water in Walborn! haha


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

water has to flow down stream, unfortunately for Milton fans, there are a lot of mud puddles to fill first!


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Walked the shore today and casted a jig and twister tail at Milton. No takers. This photo is looking at the boat launch on Mahoning Ave / St Rt 18. Found a walleye carcass on the shoreline, about a 20 icher. Seagulls having a feast with some dead white bass on shoreline.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

WickedWalleye said:


> Walked the shore today and casted a jig and twister tail at Milton. No takers. This photo is looking at the boat launch on Mahoning Ave / St Rt 18. Found a walleye carcass on the shoreline, about a 20 icher. Seagulls having a feast with some dead white bass on shoreline.


if i remember correctly, think there was a old concrete bridge that went over that bay (about where you took pic) going east and west.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

johnboy111711 said:


> water has to flow down stream, unfortunately for Milton fans, there are a lot of mud puddles to fill first!


Berlin forecast to be 1.5 inches over full summer pool by April 2


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

zander, it would be nice, but the lake could use to re-grow some willows as well. I'm fine either way I think.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, haven't been to these areas this year but some of these pics are depressing in that some of the preferred spawning areas(with exception of maybe Berlin) are high and dry-not just for eyes either! The perch need "something" to hang their eggs on, for one!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

johnboy111711 said:


> zander, it would be nice, but the lake could use to re-grow some willows as well. I'm fine either way I think.


I remember willows on Berlin in areas where there is none now....in the old days!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep in the olds there were willows a lot of places ,there now mud.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Zanderis said:


> Berlin forecast to be 1.5 inches over full summer pool by April 2


Hey Zanderis, If you don't mind me asking, where do you find this info as far as future water levels. Thanks


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

WickedWalleye said:


> Walked the shore today and casted a jig and twister tail at Milton. No takers. This photo is looking at the boat launch on Mahoning Ave / St Rt 18. Found a walleye carcass on the shoreline, about a 20 icher. Seagulls having a feast with some dead white bass on shoreline.


Was across from that picture casting off the docks on Wednesday. That bay was full of 8-10" shad. Banged into them on every cast, snagged a few, and saw dead ones on the shore. Big catfish swimming around scooping them up.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you esox. I going shad fishing this weekend. I hope they are still there tomorrow.

Oops. Wrong Milton picture. I thought it was the docks off of 18 (Tallmadge Ave) in the bay on the east side.

I'm in need of shad if anyone knows where some live ones are in a public access area. Getting low for catfishing this summer.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thats the dock by the old miller boat store ,they just redid the ramps they last few years. and a new out house.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

sylvan21 said:


> Hey Zanderis, If you don't mind me asking, where do you find this info as far as future water levels. Thanks


You can the forecast for most USACE reservoirs here:

https://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/Portals/72/docs/WaterManagement/ResSum.pdf

A link to this and other useful data sites are included at:

http://mylakeinfo.com/


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Lewzer, straight across from the ramp on 18. off of the docks in the state park, east most dock.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

sylvan21 said:


> Hey Zanderis, If you don't mind me asking, where do you find this info as far as future water levels. Thanks


Check LOUISVILLE FISHERMANS post farther down this thread....he has a link
It's the Pittsburgh District of United States Army Corp of Engineers lake and reservoir forecast....discharge rates cubic feet per second too


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

I would think most walleye natural reproduction in Milton happens in the Mahoning River below the Berlin Dam. With the Army Corps of Eng. lowering most of the lakes in the area, it is not helping the fish populations reproduce. Understandably, it's all for flood control.


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Has anyone gone by Milton recently? Want to fish Monday, but not sure if I will be able to get my boat in.


----------



## Krazy4Fish (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like it is steadily rising. With In coming rain in Friday I except will be close full by the weekend/ Monday. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

That is great news! Thanks


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Drove by Sunday afternoon
Watched high school rowers getting their boats out and watch boats as well
St ed's was there
I think there other schools were there also but had already left. 
Jersey ramp was used
Millers was not usable due to low water and rip rap.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

I was out there today ( Wednesday ). The water has risen to the end of the docks. If you have a 4x4 vehicle and some hip waders you could probably lauch at Mahoning Ave. That bay drops off pretty quick with the creek channel running through it.


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks like Monday might actually happen! Fingers are crossed...
Thanks everyone for the updates.


----------

